

Show HN: BlueLight – Smarter mobile emergency response - osipovas
https://www.getbluelight.com/

======
DKnoll
>Which brings us to BlueLight: Our app allows a user to move the map in order
to fine-tune their reported location. That’s fine, but what if someone took
this to an extreme? What if a user in Texas pointed their map to UC Berkeley
and made a call reporting a bogus location inside the campus? Because Murphy’s
Law dictates that if something can materialize it will materialize, we decided
to be proactive. So we introduced a hard limit on how far one can move the map
before they are considered “Out of Area” and emergency calling is disabled.
Minor corrections are cool. Location spoofing for prank calls? Not cool. There
will be no “swating” with BlueLight if we can help it!

>If conditions permit (cellular data _or_ WiFi is available)

Disable cell radio, spoof GPS location and we're done?

~~~
osipovas
Hi DKnoll,

To clarify, disabling the cell radio on a device would mean you can't place a
phone call.

~~~
DKnoll
Android has an SIP client built-in, and the blog post states that it needs
WiFi or cell network, not both.

------
osipovas
Hi, My name is Motiejus, I'm the Android developer at BlueLight. I'm here with
Preet Anand (preetnation), founder and Peter our architect.

Here are the challenges of the creating a system that needs to perform better
than 911. [http://bluelightsafety.tumblr.com/post/110188595994/the-
chal...](http://bluelightsafety.tumblr.com/post/110188595994/the-challenges-
of-designing-a-better-911)

